
An inappropriate interview question - benn_88
https://medium.com/@hyper_linda/an-inappropriate-interview-question-83babb28c98e
======
tenken
I didnt see race brought anywhere race the question. If all candidates was
asked the same question -- how was it a sexist question?!

It was definitely a volatile question and probably used to weed out prudes or
overly sensitive individuals. Also you failed to mention the context of the
business -- if this was a Porn company seeking new hires, I could see a
question involving this kind of subject matter as relevant. Aka, you're on a
photoshoot and have a low supply of condoms for use by actors, like Mac
Guyver, What Do You Do to save the shoot (no pun intended in "shoot")!? :D

~~~
SteveWatson
What are you talking about? The article does not even contain the word race.
"I didnt see race brought anywhere race the question" This sentence doesn't
make any sense and contains a simple spelling error.

~~~
tenken
> My first reaction to hearing this task was shock. Surely they can’t ask
> this. It’s sexist. It’s racist.

